# A few pictures from the other morning...



## OH_Varmntr (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm one of them nocturnal workers, so I get home early in the mornings. The other morning was just too beautiful to go right to bed so I snapped a few pictures.

Enjoy! :msp_smile:

Wheatfield next to my house, neighbors barn in the background.






Sun shining through the woods and fog.


----------



## DANOAM (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice pics. Looks like everything's right in the world!


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jun 20, 2011)

It's beautiful ain't it! :msp_thumbup:

Judging by your signature, I'm guessing you've shot an M1 Garand a time or two? One day I'll own one of them.


----------



## DANOAM (Jun 21, 2011)

OH_Varmntr said:


> It's beautiful ain't it! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Judging by your signature, I'm guessing you've shot an M1 Garand a time or two? One day I'll own one of them.


 
I love shooting the Garand, but ammo is pretty expensive these days. My brother just got one from CMP, and Grandpa says he wants to get another too. We're going to have to pick up some surplus and have at em. Until them, the AR's and .22's have got to do.


----------



## cuttingintime (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Ive been there. To bad most will never understand.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jun 22, 2011)

DANOAM said:


> I love shooting the Garand, but ammo is pretty expensive these days. My brother just got one from CMP, and Grandpa says he wants to get another too. We're going to have to pick up some surplus and have at em. Until them, the AR's and .22's have got to do.


 
I refinished the stock on one for a friend who is an amateur film maker. They borrowed one from a guy, beat it up a bit more than they expected, so they handed it to me for a good refinishing. 

He offered to pay me for my work, but I just asked if I could fire it instead. I ran 3 bandoleers through it and I was tickled to death! 

I haven't shot much lately. Like you said, ammo is pretty expensive, and reloading components are pretty hard to come by at a good price. So the .22LR kits have been put on the Kimbers and the fun has been had. .22L doesn't satisfy the soul quite like .45ACP. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cat-face timber (Oct 5, 2011)

Great Pics


----------



## Sagetown (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful shots. You have a knack for good photography. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you! It's definately expensive to start out. I've only got a good camera, all my glass is just cheaper stuff. I'd like to upgrade to newer auto-focus glass but nothings cheap anymore and I'd rather put it into my house.

Here's a pic from where my wife is from over near Cleveland. Nice waterfall.


----------

